# Orange tree samples group buy! [now at 50% off & over 900 people!!!]



## gregjazz (Sep 18, 2013)

When I started Orange Tree Samples five years ago, I had one goal: to create the most realistic sample libraries possible. My objective was to create sample libraries that sounded so real, they could be used in final production, and so useable, they would be inspirational to play. Today, Orange Tree Samples’ libraries are used in final productions in TV, movies, and popular music by some of the biggest names in the business.

Our libraries go beyond standard sample libraries by combining state-of-the-art sampling with innovative scripting and even physical modeling techniques to give you unprecedented realism.

Starting today, we’re having a group buy sale on ALL of our products. We aren’t holding anything back--we’ve even included recent sample libraries such as Evolution Electric Bass Rick and Evolution Rosewood Grand in the sale. In fact, you’ll be able to get up to 50% OFF on all Orange Tree Samples’ libraries in this monumental sale.

Additionally, there will be special giveaways, contests, gift certificates, and much more. You'll even have a chance to win our latest library before it's released--absolutely FREE!

What are you waiting for? http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb (Join the Orange Tree Samples Group Buy today).

We also want to invite you to participate in the conversation and regular group buy updates. Head over to the Orange Tree Samples Facebook page for giveaways and other bonuses.

*Although the group buy sale has officially ended, we're adding a little extra time for people to complete their orders and for last-minute group buy sign ups.*

--------------
*OVERVIEW:*
--------------

Current Participants: *900*

*Current Discount Tier:*
[strike]1 - 24 buyers: 10% OFF[/strike]
[strike]25 - 49 buyers: 15% OFF[/strike]
[strike]50 - 99 buyers: 20% OFF[/strike]
[strike]100 - 174 buyers: 30% OFF[/strike]
[strike]175 - 249 buyers: 40% OFF[/strike]
*250 or more buyers: 50% OFF **
* Current discount level.

*Current FREE Sample Library Tiers:
353 or more buyers: FREE! Multi-Mic Mark Tree Sample Library
400 or more buyers: FREE! Angelic Zither Sample Library ($25 USD Value)*

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb (Join the Orange Tree Samples Group Buy Sale here)

_(Last updated Oct. 19th--check the http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb (Group Buy webpage) for more current data)_

------------------------
*SAMPLE LIBRARIES:*
------------------------

Evolution Electric Bass - Rick. $99.00, *NOW $59.40*
Highly-detailed electric bass library.
Audio Demo #1: Rock That Rick (Scott Yahney)
Audio Demo #2: Dissolve

Evolution Electric Guitar - Strawberry. $179.00, * NOW $107.40*
Ultra-realistic electric guitar library.
Audio Demo #1: Reja Vu
Audio Demo #2: Slithery Tattoo

Evolution Acoustic Guitar - Steel Strings. $179.00, *NOW $107.40*
Rich steel string acoustic guitar library.
Audio Demo #1: Hypnoustic Groove
Audio Demo #2: Pulse

Lap Steel Guitar. $79.00, *NOW $47.40*
Detailed lap steel guitar library.
Audio Demo #1: Gray Patchwork
Audio Demo #2: Offroad Detour

CoreBass Pear. $64.95, *NOW $38.97*
Warm, realistic upright bass library.
Audio Demo #1: Funky Upright
Audio Demo #2: Jazz Quintet

Iconic Bass Jaco. $129.95, *NOW $77.97*
Expressive fretless bass sample library.
Audio Demo #1: Jaco Rocks
Audio Demo #2: Rainy Days (Simon Stockhausen)

Cherry Electric Bass. $129, *NOW $77.40*
Comprehensive 5-string electric bass sample library.
Audio Demo #1: Groovitis
Audio Demo #2: Slapping Demo

Evolution Rosewood Grand. $179.00, *NOW $107.40*
Detailed Yamaha C7 grand piano.
Audio Demo #1: Sunny Side Up
Audio Demo #2: Impossible Choice (Ben Rawles)

Grand Kalimba. $39.95, *NOW $23.97*
37-tine kalimba sample library.
Audio Demo #1: Cloud Crystals
Audio Demo #2: Enchante

TinyBox. $19.95, *NOW $11.97*
Music box library.
Audio Demo #1: Five by Five
Audio Demo #2: Moebius Monday

MesaWinds. $149.00, *NOW $89.40*
Expressive Native American wind collection sample library.
Audio Demo #1: Kokopelli Tears
Audio Demo #2: Horrorscope

Passion Flute. $129.00, *NOW $77.40*
Jazz/rock flute library.
Audio Demo #1: Earth Jam
Audio Demo #2: Playing with Fire (Ben Rawles)

Angelic Keys. $24.95, *NOW $14.97*
Authentic 53-key spinet harpsichord library.
Audio Demo #1: String Quartet
Audio Demo #2: Pale Blue Dot

Mind Control. $24.95, *NOW $14.97*
Powerful utility for KONTAKT 4 / 5.


----------



## ptrickf (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Up to 50% OFF Everything! Our Biggest Sale Ever Starts Now!*

Highly recommended. These instruments sound amazing and are beautifully scripted.


----------



## 667 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Up to 50% OFF Everything! Our Biggest Sale Ever Starts Now!*

Finally! Passion Flute is a no brainer for me here! 

Hmmm maybe Mind Control as well....

edit: Mesa Winds too!


----------



## RasmusFors (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Up to 50% OFF Everything! Our Biggest Sale Ever Starts Now!*

Really want the evolution grand, but I reacently spent all my money on a Kawai VPC1 controller :x


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Sep 18, 2013)

One question regarding the Angelic Keys: You list it here for $14.95 but on the website it says $24.95. Which one is right?


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 18, 2013)

TodayIWill @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> One question regarding the Angelic Keys: You list it here for $14.95 but on the website it says $24.95. Which one is right?


Ah, good catch--I had it entered in the group buy webpage incorrectly! I've updated this post and the GB webpage to reflect the correct price of Angelic Keys.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Up to 50% OFF Everything! Our Biggest Sale Ever Starts Now!*

Do you only buy if you want to , or do you have to buy what you are" interested "in purchasing as it says on the site? 

For example , if I would like to buy the Rosewood Grand , Mesa Winds and Grand Kalimba , would I be obligated to buy all 3 if the group buy does not reach the 50% , or would I only be obligated to purchase one library for whatever % off it reaches? I am just curious because I have never been part of a group buy before.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 18, 2013)

While a lot of group buys collect your payment information early, this one doesn't have that commitment--so you aren't obligated to complete your order at the end of the group buy. Of course, we rarely have discounts these big (the last sale we had was last December at 30% off), and judging by how well the last group buy did (which was three years ago I believe!), I'm confident we'll hit the 50% off tier. Of course, that's not without your help sharing the news.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 18, 2013)

It's only been two hours, and we've already reached the 15% OFF tier!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Sep 18, 2013)

Even though I was hoping for a spectacular new library, this is great too! By the look of it, reaching that 250+ tier shouldn't be a big problem (which means I'll be saving some money :D ) 
And I guess you did announce that there will be a new lib soon, so I'm still bristling with anticipation :mrgreen:


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 18, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> And I guess you did announce that there will be a new lib soon, so I'm still bristling with anticipation :mrgreen:


Yup--in fact, the new library has been in beta since last week.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been looking forward to this! :lol: 

Signed up for the Rick and MesaWinds. I probably should have added more goodies, but I have a feeling I'll make good use of those two libraries!


Thank you very much, Greg!


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Up to 50% OFF Everything! Our Biggest Sale Ever Starts Now!*



> While a lot of group buys collect your payment information early, this one doesn't have that commitment--so you aren't obligated to complete your order at the end of the group buy. Of course, we rarely have discounts these big (the last sale we had was last December at 30% off), and judging by how well the last group buy did (which was three years ago I believe!), I'm confident we'll hit the 50% off tier. Of course, that's not without your help sharing the news.



Thanks for the reply . I am definitley getting the Rosewood Grand or Mesa Winds regardless. I will jump on this shortly. Count me in.

It looks like it is now at the 20% off tier!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Up to 50% OFF Everything! Our Biggest Sale Ever Starts Now!*

Hi,

Even though I made a bit of a negative remark, regarding the announcement being kind of misleading. I just joined the Group Buy ! 

I needed a good sounding _acoustic steel guitar_, which I have been delaying to buy for a long time. So, this is a good opportunity to get _Orange Tree's_ *Evolution Acoustic Guitar* at a great deal. 

@ Orange Tree Samples : Hi, and Thanks for the group buy offer. Also Looking forward to know more about your new instrument. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 18, 2013)

Current Participants: 59 and it's only been several hours since the Group Buy was launched!!!

I think Orange Tree Samples has had 3 Group Buys since they opened their doors and this is easily their fastest growing Group Buy yet (ftr, every GB they've done has reached the highest discount level). I suspect we'll reach 250 people and the maximum discount long before we get to 21 days.

Nice job, folks.


----------



## Phil M (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Up to 50% OFF Everything! Our Biggest Sale Ever Starts Now!*

Just signed up for a couple of libraries I've had half an eye on, so thanks guys. IIRC it said there's now 74 participants 8)


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 19, 2013)

The Group Buy is now at 79 people. 21 more people and it hits the next discount level of 30%. This thing is moving really quickly. 

As Greg mentioned, Orange Tree Samples doesn't have discounts this steep very often. In fact, it's been 3 years since they had their last Group Buy, and I seem to recall that the maximum discount level on that was 40% off. So I expect that this Group Buy, with a potential discount of 50% off, is very likely to be even more successful than that one. Plus, a lot more people have learned about Orange Tree Samples in the last 3 years.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Sep 19, 2013)

Me and my colleague signed up! Unbeatable value for Strawberry!

EDIT:

Add Steel Strings guitar....and Angelic Keys....and Tiny Box 8)


----------



## eorjatsalo (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Up to 50% OFF Everything! Our Biggest Sale Ever Starts Now!*

Just signed myself... Tiny Box, Angelic Keys and Mesa Winds sold it to me immediately when I heard the demos!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Up to 50% OFF Everything! Our Biggest Sale Ever Starts Now!*

Greg, you're on a roll.
I already have the Evolution electric/acoustic guitars & Jaco bass - and they're bloody fantastic. So put me down for a Lap Steel + Rick.

Buyer #89 signing off.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 19, 2013)

I just came across a really nice review Orange Tree Samples' Lap Steel Guitar (currently at $63.20 USD and about to go even lower). The review includes audio files of the reviewer playing the Lap Steel Guitar and the CoreBass Pear acoustic bass libraries in a song. 

http://shannonpenner.wordpress.com/2013 ... e-samples/


----------



## constaneum (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm been waiting for such deal !!! I'm definitely grabbing the acoustic guitar ! =D


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 19, 2013)

The Group Buy is now at 97 participants AKA people. That's 3 people away from the next discount level, 30% off. 

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## constaneum (Sep 19, 2013)

99 now !! 1 more to 30% !!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 19, 2013)

100!!!! 

The Group Buy just reached 100 people and the 30% discount level. On to the next challenge, reaching the 40% tier when we hit 175 people. 

Now back to doing my bookkeeping. :(


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Sep 20, 2013)

What the verdict on the Rosewood Grand chaps?

I need a good piano(s), and have been looking at True Keys,


----------



## frejahel (Sep 20, 2013)

Already own the Evolution guitar libraries, which are fantastic. I just joined this group buy for the Kalimba, Passion Flute and Angelic Keys. Very much looking forward to play with these!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 30% OFF & OVER 100 PEOPLE!]*

Last headcount: *124*. 
So after only 2 days (!), we're half way there, to the much coveted *50% OFF* -tier... Nice!
( Hmm... looks like we're gonna need an additional discount-tier or two... Nudge, nudge - wink, wink. :mrgreen: )


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 20, 2013)

We're officially at the half way mark to 50% off with 125 people! Kudos folks. You have great taste. 
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 30% OFF & OVER 100 PEOPLE!]*







Judd Miller, one of the world's most highly regarded EVI (electronic valve instrument) players. Judd works alongside some of the music industry's greatest performers and composers such as Michael Brecker, Peter Erskine, Brad Mehldau, the Yellowjackets, John Williams, Danny Elfman, James Newton Howard, and James Horner. His fluency with the EVI, expertise in music technology, along with his creativity make him one of the most versatile modern performing/recording artists in the world of film soundtracks as well as Jazz music.


----------



## jleckie (Sep 21, 2013)

gotta git me some of those Native American thingys!


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 21, 2013)

We're at *141* people this morning--just 34 away from reaching the 40% OFF discount tier!


----------



## wst3 (Sep 21, 2013)

as much as I love your libraries I'm astounded at the response to the group buy... in a good way mind you. Congrats!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 21, 2013)

Post and wait 15 minutes and the Group Buy will certainly make your post obsolete. We're now at 146 people, 29 away from hitting the 40% discount. 

Also, Orange Tree Samples is doing a giveaway today on.......Facebook. 

And while I realize that just mentioning Facebook here can be kind of like saying Bloody Mary in front of a mirror 30 times; in this case, bringing out spirits that produce dissertations against using Facebook...for those of you who do use it, Orange Tree Samples is having a giveaway on Facebook and the odds of winning are currently better than 1 in 10: 

https://www.facebook.com/orangetreesamples


----------



## jleckie (Sep 21, 2013)

Go go group buy!


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 30% OFF & OVER 100 PEOPLE!]*

Been looking for a good lap steel...

Going to give the Rosewood Grand another shot. Had some CPU spiking issues on my machine previously. Greg did his best to try to find a fix, but couldn't - gladly refunded me though! Great customer service. That C7 sounds amazing though - I really want it to work properly for me!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 22, 2013)

The Group Buy is now at 150 people! That's 25 people away from the 40% discount level. 

Also, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Greg Schaepfer, AKA Gregjazz, the principal of Orange Tree Samples!


----------



## dannthr (Sep 22, 2013)

Birthday sale!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 30% OFF & OVER 100 PEOPLE!]*

Happy birthday Greg.
Can't wait to hear more about the pending new releases - I'm sure the future of Orangetree Samples is bright!

Oh and the group buy is at *151* participants on day three, everyone... Smokin'!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Sep 22, 2013)

Happy birthday Greg!


----------



## peksi (Sep 22, 2013)

i will be participating it so count +1 buyer before this is over 

happy bd greg.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 22, 2013)

159! =o 

Happy birthday, Greg!


----------



## wst3 (Sep 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Greg. Take the rest of the day off!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 22, 2013)

@Bill I think Greg is enjoying his b-day morning with his family right now, but I'm certain that when he checks and sees all of the nice b-day wishes here and other places and when he checks the Group Buy, it will be the cherry on top! 

We're currently at 162 people in the Group Buy (of course, that will change a few minutes after I post this!), only 13 people away from the 40% discount level!


----------



## jtenney (Sep 22, 2013)

Happiest of birthdays, Greg!


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 22, 2013)

You guys rock! Thank you so much for the birthday wishes!

We're currently at *165* in the group buy sale--only 10 more to go before we reach the 40% OFF discount tier!


----------



## damoy (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 30% OFF & OVER 100 PEOPLE!]*

Count me in for a +1


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 30% OFF & OVER 100 PEOPLE!]*

Does anyone here use the Mind control Kontakt Add On ? It looks like a great utility to have. Correct me if I'm wrong , but it looks like it can make Kontakt behave similar to Vienna Instruments. I understand Kontakt doesn't come too close to playabilty of Vienna but it seems Mind Control mimics some of the capabilties of Vienna Instruments. Any thoughts? I may add this in my group buy cart.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 30% OFF & OVER 100 PEOPLE!]*



paulmatthew @ Sun Sep 22 said:


> Does anyone here use the Mind control Kontakt Add On ? It looks like a great utility to have. Correct me if I'm wrong , but it looks like it can make Kontakt behave similar to Vienna Instruments. I understand Kontakt doesn't come too close to playabilty of Vienna but it seems Mind Control mimics some of the capabilties of Vienna Instruments. Any thoughts? I may add this in my group buy cart.



Mind Control is awesome... probably my favorite tool right now. I do not use Vienna (yet) so I can't comment on that, but it provides a LOT of flexibility.

You might also want to check out CineMap and VSTForx


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 22, 2013)

We're currently at 170 people in the group by, 5 people away from reaching the 40% off level. 

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 30% OFF & OVER 100 PEOPLE!]*

*173*.
..Bit crowded in the pool, isn't it?
Now, remember your _lap swim etiquette _everyone, and wait until those two have jumped in, before starting the next lap!


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 30% OFF & OVER 100 PEOPLE!]*

Looks like it hit 177 in the pool now . That would make ummmm.... let's see , oh yeah 40% off now. =o

That puts the Evolution Rosewood Grand at a cool $107.40 . How can you not jump in now?


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 180 PEOPLE!]*







Pieter Schlosser composes music for TV, film, and video games. His credits include titles such as The Lying Game (ABC Family), The Client List (Lifetime), Desperate Housewives (ABC), the Transformers movies, as well as the video games Gears of War 2 and Gears of War 3. He is experienced in music production and audio engineering as well as film scoring.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 23, 2013)

@Greg

hey Greg, can you say a little about how strumming works (if it does) with the Evolution Acoustic Guitar Steel Strings? I guess a strum is composed using the single string samples? So it also uses the 4RR? Does it really sound realistic?

THX


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 180 PEOPLE!]*

The basis of the strumming engines in both EEG Strawberry and EAG Steel Strings is single strum keys for downstroke and upstrokes.

The chords for strumming can either be the exact notes you play on the keyboard, or automatically detected chords. The automatic chord detection will recognize and use different voicings for different inversions of chords. You can also set the chord positions anywhere on the neck of the guitar, which changes the voicings used.

With the strumming mode disabled, the strum downstrokes and upstrokes effectively work as repeat keys--which is nice for playing fast tremolo on single or multiple notes.

Although the core of the strumming engine is the strum keys, you can record a strumming pattern into the Evolution guitar engine in order to save it as a strumming pattern. The strumming patterns can be in any meter, use complex rhythms, and be as long as you want. You can then assign the strumming patterns to keys on the keyboard, allowing you to play a complete strumming sequence by just holding down a single key.

Of course, there are many settings that allow you to tweak how the strumming works. For example, how much the velocity of the strum key affects the speed of the strum, or how many strings get strummed. There's also a strum decay control, which recreates how the first few strings in the strum might be a little louder than the last ones.

You can hear an example of what the strumming sounds like in this video:


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 23, 2013)

OK thanks. And if I play downstroke only strumming 8ths in a row, same chord, same velocity, will there be round robins? Or would I get a machine gun?


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, there would be round-robins, since they're using the round-robin samples from the single note samples.

That being said, it really would be better to at least vary the velocity a little bit.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 180 PEOPLE!]*

I can't seem to find the "Buy All" checkbox in the instrument list for the group buy. :wink:
Glad to see it's going well so far. 

This vid makes me wanna pickup the Evolution Acoustic Guitar Steel Strings & Evolution Electric Strawberry Guitar :


----------



## Ryan99 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 180 PEOPLE!]*



paulmatthew @ Mon Sep 23 said:


> I can't seem to find the "Buy All" checkbox in the instrument list for the group buy. :wink:
> Glad to see it's going well so far.
> 
> This vid makes me wanna pickup the Evolution Acoustic Guitar Steel Strings & Evolution Electric Strawberry Guitar :




Don't hesitate to pick up those guitars, especially at this price. For me, Evolution Electric Strawberry Guitar is the best electric guitar software on the market.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 180 PEOPLE!]*



Ryan99 @ Tue 24 Sep said:


> Don't hesitate to pick up those guitars, especially at this price. For me, Evolution Electric Strawberry Guitar is the best electric guitar software on the market.


I concur. And there's a good chance you'll end up paying only *half price*, anyway. We're at 40% OFF with [strike]192[/strike] [strike]194[/strike] 196 buyers in 5 days; only [strike]58[/strike] [strike]56[/strike] 54* more needed for the next discount tier of 50% - and the sale still lasts 2+ weeks...
I'm going for the Lap steel + the Rick but in the meantime have also checked Passion Flute and Mesa Winds. Those were on my wants list to buy 'definitely and as the budget permits', but it would be just _idiotic_ to not get them now, at this price.

I know, I know, "no brainer" gets tossed around a lot here, but with OT libraries, you really can't go wrong.

(*) it's hard to keep up.


----------



## tmm (Sep 24, 2013)

Okay, I give in... my hat's in the ring. Hard to pass up at 40%+ off. Mesa Winds and Mind Control for me!


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 24, 2013)

Only six days into the group buy sale and we're already at *197* people! That means we only need 53 more people to reach the *50% OFF* discount tier!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 24, 2013)

We're now at 203 people in the group buy, 47 away from the 250 needed to attain the highest discount level, 50% off. 

Here's a demo of Evolution Electric Guitar - Strawberry, primarily performed in real-time, that is an excellent example of the realism of this library, which I find, surpasses that of any other electric guitar library or VST on the market. 

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ElusiveBlues.mp3


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 180 PEOPLE!]*

Does anyone know the major differences in the bass libraries : Evolution Electric Bass Rick , Cherry Electric Bass and the Iconic Bass Jaco ? The Rick seems more geared toward rock , Cherry seems more funk and Iconic Bass Jaco feels more jazz. I know what I like in 6 string guitars , but pretty clueless when it comes to bass guitars.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 180 PEOPLE!]*

Here's an overview to give you a better idea of their general differences:

*Evolution Electric Bass Rick*
Although this fretted electric bass only covers fingered playing style, it is extremely extensive, and has a very flexible interface. It has a solid, rich tone that excels at rock and pop. Evolution Electric Bass Rick includes a built-in bass effects engine, including bass cab modeling, EQ, chorus, and compressor for instantly usable bass tones. The included bass tones consist of artist presets modeled after famous tones from this classic bass to other various tones. Evolution Electric Bass Rick can be tuned down to a low B.

*Cherry Electric Bass*
Cherry Electric Bass covers many playing styles, from fingered, muted fingered, picked, and muted picked to slapping and popping. It has a very even, clean tone, which lets it easily fit into the mix. Cherry Electric Bass works well in jazz, rock, funk, and has even been used in soundtrack/orchestral contexts as well. Cherry Electric Bass goes down to a low B.

*Iconic Bass Jaco*
Unlike our other electric bass libraries, Iconic Bass Jaco is a fretless bass. This gives it a softer, more organic tone. There's less sustain, but that's because the string is being fretted by the player's finger rather than a metal fret. It tends to be a little more passive-sounding than fretted basses, so it's difficult to pair with hard-hitting drums or an aggressive bass part. Iconic Bass Jaco is great for jazz and funk, but is very usable in rock/pop ballads or slower songs due to its lyrical quality. Iconic Bass Jaco goes down to a low D.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 180 PEOPLE!]*

We're pleased to announce the great *Orange Tree Samples Demo Contest of 2013*! You have a week from today to send in your entry, and we have a bunch of exciting prizes for everyone involved!

*PRIZES:*

*1st place:* $100 gift certificate*, our upcoming library (value $80) for FREE, before its release.
*2nd place:* $60 gift certificate*, our upcoming library (value $80) for FREE, before its release.
*3rd place:* $40 gift certificate*, our upcoming library (value $80) for FREE, before its release.

*ALL other contestants* will receive a $10 gift certificate.

* Gift certificates not applicable to group buy purchase.

*RULES:*

- Must prominently feature at least one commercial (not one of our freebies) Orange Tree Samples sample library.
- Must be your own original work (no covers).

*DEADLINE:*

Entries must be emailed to [email protected] by *Tuesday October 8th, 11:59 PM PST*. If you send your entry as an attachment, please use a compressed format, like MP3 or OGG.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 200 PEOPLE!]*

Whoa, *219* people in the group buy already with still two weeks to go - and only *31* participants away from the *50% discount*!


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 25, 2013)

The demo contest has only been announced a few hours ago, and we already have two entries!

I can't wait to send the winners copies of our new library--I'm really proud of how it turned out. We've worked hard to keep it a secret, and it's quickly become one of my favorite acoustic sample libraries.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 25, 2013)

Such a tease...

UPDATE: 223 people have now joined Orange Tree Samples Group Buy. Just 27 more people and everyone will get 50% off on every library Orange Tree Samples makes!

Join Orange Tree Samples' Group Buy: 
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 200 PEOPLE!]*

233 now . 17 more and we can make our purchases tonight o-[][]-o


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 200 PEOPLE!]*



paulmatthew @ Thu 26 Sep said:


> 233 now . 17 more and we can make our purchases tonight o-[][]-o



... make that: *238 / 12* !


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 26, 2013)

We are now at 242 participants in the Group Buy. That means after just 8 more people join, we'll reach the highest discount level, 50% off of every library and script that Orange Tree Samples makes. 

Any guesses on how long from this post it will take us to get there? 

Join Orange Tree Samples Group Buy today!
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 26, 2013)

eDrummist @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> We are now at 242 participants in the Group Buy. That means after just 8 more people join, we'll reach the highest discount level, 50% off of every library and script that Orange Tree Samples makes.
> 
> Any guesses on how long from this post it will take us to get there?



It will only be a few hours I'm sure, at 21:18 (Oslo time) to be precise. I can see it in my crystal ball.. I'll even put a virtual fiver on the table for it to happen. :mrgreen:

Now, go go go!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, 246 people in the Group Buy. Four more to go!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 200 PEOPLE!]*

*248*. Reaching the target 1/3 into the group buy period would be pretty spectacular. 

:idea: Now would be a good time to up the ante with a 7th tier and say 'Well, it's not over yet'...


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 26, 2013)

Josquin @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> Now would be a good time to up the ante with a 7th tier and say 'Well, it's not over yet'...



:lol: 

248.

EDIT : I see I'm not the only one refreshing the web page every 10 seconds :mrgreen:


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 26, 2013)

248 people signed up--only 2 more to reach the highest discount tier! At that point, I'll begin sending out emails with instructions on how to complete your group buy purchase.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Sep 26, 2013)

Can't wait! :mrgreen:


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah!  250!

Congratulations, Greg! This Group Sale is a resounding success,
and still two weeks more to go!


----------



## tmm (Sep 26, 2013)

Would love to get my discount purchase in before the deadline for song competitions next Wed! I've already written a song, with a placeholder, just waiting to see if I can get my OTS lib for a discount, first 8)


----------



## tfishbein82 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 200 PEOPLE!]*

Yay! 250!!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! Up to 50% OFF!!! [NOW AT 40% OFF & OVER 200 PEOPLE!]*

OrangeTree Group Buy Happy Dance Instructions:







Congrats and *THANK YOU*, Greg. I hope the amount doubles by the time the GB is over - and then some! 
Keep on bringing us top notch products!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats everyone!!! 

Just a reminder that anyone sitting on the sidelines can now register and get 50% off anything they want from Orange Tree Samples. 

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 26, 2013)

And... 250!

Working on the email system, I'll let you know once I start sending them out today.

For some strange reason, I'm hearing, _"Run home Charlie! Run home as fast as you can and get those group buy emails sent out."_


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 26, 2013)

Wonderful! First thing tomorrow morning I'll check my e-mail! :lol:


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 26, 2013)

All right, looks like everything is ready and I'll begin sending out the emails!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 250 PEOPLE!!!]*


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 26, 2013)

Alright, all the emails have been sent out with information on how to complete your group buy orders. If you haven't received yours, be sure to check your spam folder. You can always http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/ (log into your group buy account) where you will find those instructions as well.

Furthermore, *all future group buy signups can now instantly complete their order to receive 50% OFF on any product(s)* by http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/ (signing up on the group buy sale webpage).

Just make sure to sign up for the group buy before the sale ends on October 9th (11:59 PM PST). We rarely have discounts this great!

Also, keep the entries coming in for the http://orangetreesamples.com/demo-contest-2013 (Orange Tree Samples Demo Contest)! The deadline for that is Tuesday, October 8th (at 11:59 PM PST, so you have the whole day). I can't wait to award the winners with copies our new library.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 250 PEOPLE!!!]*

+1 See Ron's Pic above :D 

This is an awesome deal and cannot be beat. The best surprises for me was the Core Bass Pear Upright Bass and the Cherry Electric Bass. Both in playability and sound!!!!! I'm also really looking forward to using mind control to combine articulations and make controlling Kontakt more intuitive. The Evolution Rosewood Grand has been on my wish list for awhile and what a better time to grab it. Thank You Greg for the great buying opportunity. Looking forward to future products from Orange Tree Samples and best of luck to all OTS Demo song entrants.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 27, 2013)

The Group Buy is now at 299 participants and Greg Schlaepfer, the Principal of Orange Tree Samples, is about to make an announcement that I'm certain will make everyone in the Group Buy very, very happy.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 300 PEOPLE!!!]*

I have been sworn to secrecy regarding Orange Tree Sample's upcoming announcement and threatened with a penalty of being subjected to 12 hours of ke$ha"music" if I tell a soul. However, Greg didn't say that I couldn't give clues. So here it is, a clue regarding Orange Tree Sample's upcoming announcement.


----------



## tmm (Sep 27, 2013)

Haha, just watched that again last week.

The suspense... what will it be? Virtual amps? Rock guitar lib? Compressor / Limiter? Stonehenge?


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 27, 2013)

And we have 13 days to go and we're already at 305! I think maybe it was too easy to get the top discount level with 250 people! People want to be challenged. Hmmmm....


----------



## 667 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 300 PEOPLE!!!]*

Just like the amp goes to 11 (one louder) this discount is going to go one higher! 51%!!!


----------



## Ryan99 (Sep 27, 2013)

eDrummist @ Fri Sep 27 said:


> The Group Buy is now at 299 participants and Greg Schlaepfer, the Principal of Orange Tree Samples, is about to make an announcement that I'm certain will make everyone in the Group Buy very, very happy.



100 more to get to 70%? :wink:


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 300 PEOPLE!!!]*



667 @ Fri Sep 27 said:


> Just like the amp goes to 11 (one louder) this discount is going to go one higher! 51%!!!



Very, very nice try. Impressive even (said doing my best Snagglepuss impersonation). You're getting warm, that's all I'm going to say. But we've already reached the highest discount level and lots people have already completed their purchases; the final discount is absolutely 50%. 

But feel free to keep guessing! In the meantime, I'll drop another clue:


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 27, 2013)

The final clue.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 300 PEOPLE!!!]*

I think you people are all insane...talented, but insane.
Why would we even need 50% off on what I consider to be the best priced, well developed instruments available...?

If you don't have these instruments yet, you are either broke or foolish not to get them.
Guys like me who already own everything just want the newest instrument and don't even care about the price.
But if this is helping out OTS, it's fine by me.

50% off of a kick ass 100 dollar library just doesn't get me that excited since the price is already below normal.
But carry On and as always I will just buy whatever is made, no demos needed, no fancy marketting slogans. 

Just tell me if somebody buys you out so I can avoid buying a product under your name made by someone else....

Cheerz


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 27, 2013)

Okay, okay. Here's a bonus clue. Although I'm pretty certain this will only make sense after the announcement:


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 27, 2013)

*BREAKING NEWS *
Orange Tree Samples' announcement will be made tomorrow. I can tell everyone this, whether or not you completed your purchase, you'll like this news. Guaranteed. Please stay tuned. 

Even more, only minutes ago it was decided that something additional will be added to the Group Buy, beyond what was previously planned (and the subject of prior clues). So everything planned for tomorrow's announcement just got better! Consequently, I have a new clue related to this newly added, special part of the Group Buy. Here's your clue:


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 28, 2013)

Everyone likes a challenge. And the rate of speed to reach the highest discount level for this year's Group Buy has been amazingly fast, even unprecedented for us. We hit 250 participants in the Group Buy so quickly -- well, candidly, it surprised us. Today, with 13 days still left, we have surpassed 300 participants in the Group Buy, and the majority of participants are purchasing multiple libraries.

It all feels too easy...and we love a challenge. Especially one with a sweet pay off. And we know that you too love challenges. So, here's what we're going to do (and don't worry, we won't make it very tough). Over our five years, we've only done two Group Buys prior to this one. We don't do these often, so when we do, we like to do it big. 

Our last Group Buy finished with a total of 352 participants. Considering that we always want to improve on our past efforts, we thought we'd take some advice from the legendary Nigel Tufnel and take this Group Buy "one louder," or more specifically, at least one person larger than our last Group Buy in 2010. That would make us very happy.

So, here's the deal. We're going to give you some nice extra rewards you didn't expect -- but we're also going to give you a little challenge too. Here's the deal: 

When the Group Buy reaches 353 participants -- that's "one louder" than our last Group Buy in 201, which had a total of 352 participants -- EVERYONE who is part of the Group Buy will receive, absolutely FREE (we love those two words together, don't you?), a multi-mic mark tree patch for Kontakt. Finally, when the Group Buy reaches 400 participants, EVERYONE who is part of the Group Buy will receive our upcoming library, Angelic Zither, a $25 USD value, absolutely FREE.


So, even if you already purchased and are playing the libraries you bought in this Group Buy, you can still get more libraries for free when the Group Buy grows. Spread the word! Tell your friends and reap the rewards! Most of all, thanks for making this Group Buy an enormous success, now let's make it even better.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 300 PEOPLE!!!]*

*VIDEO CLUES EXPLAINED *
"One Louder" = Refers to our efforts to make and reward everyone for making this Group Buy one person "louder" than the last group buy.
"Higher and Higher" - Refers to our efforts to take the Group Buy higher and higher (and reward everyone for doing so).
"Everyday I Write the Book" - Refers to the announcement being about libraries, as libraries have lots of books.
"Send Me an Angel" - Refers to the Angel Zither library to be given away. (Okay, this one was pretty much impossible to guess.) 
"Mark's Tree Service" - Refers to the mark tree library to be given away.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you! Thank you very much, Greg! o-[][]-o 

That is a very generous gesture. And a zither - one of my favourite instruments! The OTS Group Buy WILL most certainly pass 400, and I hope well beyond that.

I bought three amazing sample libraries but I will probably add one or two more, the wonderful guitar libraries perhaps and the CoreBass Pear (sent you an e-mail with a couple of questions, btw).

I will bump my Facebook post a couple of times to make sure my friends don't miss out!

All the best!


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 300 PEOPLE!!!]*

342 and rising errrr, getting higher. Only need 10 , no that's 11 more!!! Help us poor saps get more . May I have another ?


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 300 PEOPLE!!!]*



paulmatthew @ Sat Sep 28 said:


> 342 and rising errrr, getting higher. Only need 10 , no that's 11 more!!! Help us poor saps get more . May I have another ?



Haha...11 sir.....

http://www.radprocalculator.com/Post/MPCounting.mp4


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 28, 2013)

The Group Buy is currently at 344 people. Getting to 353 is going to be easy. Hitting 400 will take more work, but I'feel certain we'll make it there.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 300 PEOPLE!!!]*

Hi gregjazz,

Just wanted to Thank You for making this Group Buy event possible. 

I purchased the _Orange Tree _*Evolution Acoustic Guitar - Steel Strings* at the 50% Group buy discount. I'm very happy I bought it, great sound, and cool features. I haven't discovered it in full-depth, but so far I'm very impressed with this library, especially at the great price I got it at.  

Here is a link to the product page : http://www.orangetreesamples.com/evolution-acoustic-guitar-steel-strings

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 28, 2013)

The Group Buy has now reached 351 participants, two (2) away from everyone getting the new Mark Tree library for FREE. You guys are making every GB goal look small! 

For those of you that haven't yet joined the best Group Buy of 2013, it's not too late. You'll immediately receive 50% off everything as well as Orange Tree Samples newly released Mark Tree sample library FREE.
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 28, 2013)

We just reached 353 participants in the Group Buy, so everyone in the GB gets the Multi-Mic Mark Tree sample library FREE!!! That was way too easy!

Everyone in the Group Buy can now access the download for the mark tree library from their group buy account.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 350 PEOPLE!!!]*

Thanks for the Mark Tree Sample. Added to the arsenal .My cat was mesmerized by the studio monitor when i played it. FYI You may want to lock the scripting on it though so nobody screws their instrument up inadvertently . I'm not sure if that matters or not.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2013)

eDrummist @ Sat Sep 28 said:


> We just reached 353 participants in the Group Buy, so everyone in the GB gets the Multi-Mic Mark Tree sample library FREE!!! That was way too easy!
> 
> Everyone in the Group Buy can now access the download for the mark tree library from their group buy account.



Super ! I just downloaded it from my Orange Tree GB account. That's Very Nice of Orange Tree Samples. Appreciate your Rewards :D 

I wonder what is the NEW library from Orange Tree going to be ? I think it will be announced after the GB event. (correct ?)

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 28, 2013)

muziksculp @ Sun Sep 29 said:


> Super ! I just downloaded it from my Orange Tree GB account. That's Very Nice of Orange Tree Samples. Appreciate your Rewards :D
> 
> I wonder what is the NEW library from Orange Tree going to be ? I think it will be announced after the GB event. (correct ?)
> 
> ...



The new library is going to be announced before the Group Buy is over and three people who place (1st, 2nd or 3rd) in Orange Tree Samples' customer demo contest will each win a copy of the new library. 

I'll forgo giving any silly clue videos, but I can honestly say, I'm really, really excited about it. It's one of the instrument libraries that I had been hoping (and asking) for Orange Tree Samples to do for quite a while, so I'm super happy about it (I have a personal wish list of at least 30 instruments, including various guitars and basses, that I would love OTS to sample -- I've probably discussed some of them with Greg dozens of times over the years (e.g., Höfner 500/1 violin "Beatle" bass, etc.).


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 29, 2013)

eDrummist @ Sat Sep 28 said:


> muziksculp @ Sun Sep 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Super ! I just downloaded it from my Orange Tree GB account. That's Very Nice of Orange Tree Samples. Appreciate your Rewards :D
> ...



Hi eDrummist,

So, we shall know what this new instrument is before Oct. 9th. !

Now you have me guessing .... What could it be ? a Bowed-Banjo ? ... an Electric-Kazoo ? or maybe a Gold-plated Cowbell ? :lol: 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Sep 29, 2013)

So good is this group buy, i've just purchased another 3 librarys to go with the 3 i've already purchased! Some holes in my setup well and truly filled! 

Thanks Greg
Anth.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 29, 2013)

eDrummist @ Sun Sep 29 said:


> I'll forgo giving any silly clue videos, but I can honestly say, I'm really, really excited about it. It's one of the instrument libraries that I had been hoping (and asking) for Orange Tree Samples to do for quite a while, so I'm super happy about it (I have a personal wish list of at least 30 instruments, including various guitars and basses, that I would love OTS to sample -- I've probably discussed some of them with Greg dozens of times over the years (e.g., Höfner 500/1 violin "Beatle" bass, etc.).



I have a feeling it'll be a stringed instrument then.. perhaps? And a Höfner bass would be fabulous! Or a Hagström Super Swede??! Oh I'm dreaming here.. :lol:

In an earlier thread where I suggested some instruments (duduk, oud and harmonica), Greg seemed to show some interest in the harmonica suggestion (I haven't forgotten that!). With the duduk library released and I think an upcoming oud library somewhere, the only instrument missing from at least my little top 3 is the harmonica. With OTS's expertice in scripting I think that would be an amazing harmonica library (just sneaking in a humble request for the future here!).

Whatever the new sample library is, I'm sure it will be great as usual!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 29, 2013)

We're now at 365 participants in the Group Buy, well on our way to reaching 400 people and everyone getting the Angelic Zither library. 

So, for those who have downloaded and installed their new Orange Tree Samples libraries, please share your thoughts!


----------



## wst3 (Sep 29, 2013)

I already have several of the OTS libraries, but I just signed up to pick up the Jaco bass.

I am a guitar player, so the very thought that I would ever own a guitar or bass sample library seemed utterly insane as recently as a year ago.

Then I tried the Core Bass Pear upright... the sound and the play-ability made me an (almost) instant convert.

So now I use Cherry Electric and Evolution Electric Rick almost exclusively for my electric bass parts. 

I still own a fretless bass, so it took a sale to convince me to pick up the Jaco bass<G>!

I still play in most of my guitar tracks, but I have used both the Evolution Electric and Acoustic instruments in mock-ups, and ended up leaving them there because they were more than good enough... they sounded great.

You still won't get all the little nuances you'd expect from a player - but that's true of every sample library I've used... but these things come frighteningly close through the use of some very sophisticated scripts operating behind the scenes. (Well, that's an assumption on my part, but I'm sticking with it!)

In fairness - you probably won't get a keeper track five minutes after you install them. There is a small learning curve, but once you learn one of them you'll find figuring out subsequent libraries to be almost natural (as if playing a guitar from a keyboard can be natural<G>!)

Really... these are some pretty cool tools!!!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 350 PEOPLE!!!]*

I think Evolution Rosewood Grand Piano (a Yamaha C7, currently selling for $89.50 USD) is a library that doesn't get as much attention as it deserves. It represents some real breakthroughs for a piano sample library. I own at least 3 other C7 libraries and easily over 20 grand piano libraries total from various developers (plus VSTs) -- but Evolution Rosewood Grand represents a serious step up in realism from those libraries. Just one aspect that matters a lot to me, most piano libraries follow a very traditional model--basic sustain and release samples. As someone used to real acoustic pianos -- I grew up with lots of REAL pianos (organs and electric pianos too) as the son of a University trained, pro musician & piano teacher -- I find this and other shortcomings very disappointing and, consequently, I've never been satisfied with the degree of realism offered by piano sample libraries. 

Lode_Runner over at KVR made some really good points about Evolution Rosewood Grand yesterday and gave some insights why he's so fond of the library that I think are worth sharing. Here's a cut and paste of his post: 

"Well this will be a good chance to give my love for the Rosewood Grand. I have a large number of piano libraries already and while many of them are good, they all have their strengths and weaknesses. I can't find any weaknesses with the Rosewood Grand. It's one of the most playable I have and manages the transition from very soft notes to very loud better than most of the others that I have (I have several others that seem to be lacking soft samples altogether, no matter how much the velocity curve is tweaked). I'm certain it would also fit into a busy mix very well also, although I haven't tried this yet. It's very under rated IMHO."

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/evolut ... wood-grand


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 350 PEOPLE!!!]*

Hi eDrummist,

Thanks for bringing my attention to the OTS Evolution Rosewood Classic Grand. I will check it out, I might grab this too. :D 

I noticed that OTS specializes in extensive sampling of solo instruments. I wonder if they will be venturing into section/ensemble instruments in the future ? 


Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Phil M (Sep 29, 2013)

eDrummist @ Sun 29 Sep said:


> We're now at 365 participants in the Group Buy, well on our way to reaching 400 people and everyone getting the Angelic Zither library.
> 
> So, for those who have downloaded and installed their new Orange Tree Samples libraries, please share your thoughts!


Well I'm chuffed with mine :D

I initially signed up for Lap Steel Guitar and Angelic Keys, and once the 50% tier was reached I picked up CoreBass Pear as well. My initial impression is that they're all beautifully sampled and very playable. They're the first OTS libraries I've bought and they won't be the last!

Many thanks to OTS for this sale and its rewards, they're very generous and much appreciated 8)


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 29, 2013)

Rosewood Grand is one of the most exquisite and beautiful sounding piano libraries available (and I have Ivory American D, Emotional Piano, and PianoTeq).


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 29, 2013)

5Lives @ Sun Sep 29 said:


> Rosewood Grand is one of the most exquisite and beautiful sounding piano libraries available (and I have Ivory American D, Emotional Piano, and PianoTeq).



Hi 5Lives,

Thanks for the positive feedback. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! 50% OFF!!!*







Orange Tree Samples posted this graphic on Facebook an hour ago, a quote from one of VI Control's very own!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! 50% OFF!!!*






Actually, since we were discussing Evolution Rosewood Grand Piano, this is a more appropriate graphic/quote to post!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 30, 2013)

We're currently at 382 people in the Group Buy, only 18 away from everyone getting the new Angelic Zither library for FREE!

For anyone who hasn't already joined the Group Buy to get everything Orange Tree Samples makes at 50% off as well as FREE libraries (well one currently free, one coming very soon): What are you waiting for?! Here's the link: 
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 30, 2013)

I never even noticed this demo in the player for the Evolution Rosewood Grand Piano until a few minutes ago. Maybe others didn't either. 

We so often think of the Yamaha C7 as a great pop and rock piano that we forget its versatility. This is a really lovely, intimate piece that shows off the subtle beauty of this piano library. I love it and only wish it were longer. 

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ ... seWood.mp3


----------



## Ron Snijders (Sep 30, 2013)

eDrummist @ Mon 30 Sep said:


> I never even noticed this demo in the player for Rosewood Rose Grand until a few minutes ago. Maybe others didn't either. It's a really beautiful, intimate piece that shows off the subtle beauty of this piano library. I love it and only wish it were longer.
> 
> http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ ... seWood.mp3


That's the demo that sold me the library


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Sep 30, 2013)

WOW! Ok, i bought ANOTHER library. Rosewood Grand simply sensational! What a stunning sound, just unreal, and already used in a current project. And for 57 quid, just down staggering. 

These guys along with UHE are my absolute favs in this field.


----------



## tmm (Sep 30, 2013)

That is probably my favorite sounding piano lib... I just don't have need for another piano lib. I have at least 4 already, and I barely use them.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 350 PEOPLE!!!]*

Only 10 more people until the Angelic Zither reward tier is reached! Here's a little information about the library:






Angelic Zither is a handmade 15-string, pre-80's zither from the Republic of Belarus (a little west of Russia). The zither's strings are tuned diatonically in the key of G, but the samples are stretched to cover the instrument's range chromatically. Although it only spans two octaves, this zither has a gorgeous, magical tone.

We sampled the zither using a close dynamic mic and a pair of small diaphragm condenser mics as a stereo overhead. We sampled each of the 15 strings with three round-robin alternating samples and three morphing dynamic layers, from soft, delicate notes to loud, resonant plucking. The release samples have three round-robins and three dynamics as well, capturing the slight buzzing sound that the string makes when muted.

The scripting does everything from keeping track of each note's independent round-robin cycle as well as matching the volume of the release samples to the volume of the sustain. This insures that the volume of the release samples is at the correct volume depending on how much the sustain has decayed.

Angelic Zither has nearly 700 MB of samples (compressed via Kontakt's lossless NCW compression to 343 MB) and uses extensive scripting to maximize these samples as well as provide several useful controls on the interface to adjust the instrument's tone and performance settings.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 30, 2013)

gregjazz @ Mon Sep 30 said:


> Angelic Zither is a handmade 15-string, pre-80's zither from the Republic of Belarus (a little west of Russia). The zither's strings are tuned diatonically in the key of G, but the samples are stretched to cover the instrument's range chromatically. Although it only spans two octaves, this zither has a gorgeous, magical tone.



I can't wait to get this loaded into Kontakt and give it a spin! :D


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 30, 2013)

Anthony N.Putson @ Mon Sep 30 said:


> WOW! Ok, i bought ANOTHER library. Rosewood Grand simply sensational! What a stunning sound, just unreal, and already used in a current project. And for 57 quid, just down staggering.
> 
> These guys along with UHE are my absolute favs in this field.



This is what I'm trying to tell people. I admit, I'm obsessed with the guitar and basses, because frankly, they're such an enormous leap in realism over everything else I've owned and listened to, however, Evolution Rosewood Grand Piano also represents some serious leaps in realism and playability. It absolutely doesn't get the attention it warrants because it's overshadowed by the guitar and bass libraries. 

I think we really need to work on getting it reviewed in some of the trade publications for people to become more aware of it. It's just not on most people's radar yet.


----------



## synthnut (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 350 PEOPLE!!!]*

I have always LOVED group buy's in the past ......They pretty much dropped out of site .....I have to commend the crew at Orange Tree for bringing back this form of sale to the masses once again ......Good Job guys ....I will be buying a few of your programs since the sale is so successful for us buyers, as it is also good for you sellers ..... Perhaps other comapnies will follow suit .....????.......Thanks a lot .....This is much appreciated .....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 30, 2013)

We're now at 397 participants in the Group Buy, three people away from reaching 400 and everyone in the GB getting the Angelic Zither library. 

@synthnut I agree. Group Buys can be tremendous deals and are a lot of fun and there probably were a lot more of them by independent sample devs several years ago.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 350 PEOPLE!!!]*

So far we've already received around two dozen entries for the Orange Tree Samples demo song contest and we're really impressed with what we're hearing! But we've received a feedback from a number of you that you'd enter if we extended the deadline.

Consequently, we can't say no to such great customers, plus we love the idea of more great music being made with our libraries, so we're going to extend the deadline from the end of day tomorrow (Tuesday, October 1st at 11:59 PM PST) to Tuesday, October 8th at 11:59 PM PST. (in GMT/UTC, that's Wednesday, October 9th at 6:55 AM) in order to give you more time to complete your masterpiece. 

So, get to work and http://orangetreesamples.com/demo-contest-2013 (join in the fun!)


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 1, 2013)

It's zither time! We not only reached 400 but passed it! Enjoy Angelic Zither (which is now available from the http://orangetreesamples.com/gb/ (group buy page), after logging in)--I know you guys are going to love the library!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 1, 2013)

Downloading now! =o


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 1, 2013)

Sounds lovely, Greg!


----------



## Blakus (Oct 1, 2013)

Downloading now  Thanks Greg and congrats on the successful sale!


----------



## tmm (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweeeeeet, downloading now. I think this will fit perfectly in the song I'm working on now.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*

Gorgeous


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 1, 2013)

Congratulations to everyone! Be sure to stick around for some of the cool things coming up like the Customer Demo Contest and giveaways. And keep sharing your experiences and opinions on Orange Tree Samples with others!

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## 667 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*

Awesome I can't get enough of zither/dulcimer type instruments!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 1, 2013)

Just wanted to say I love this zither! It has a warm but very clear sound. I've had Angelic Keys for a while and that is also a firm favorite. Hope to see more Angelic instruments in the future!

Btw, it looks like the OTS Group Sale is well on the way to 500 participants. Perhaps an unofficial record in the sample dev world? Either way it's simply amazing how that number (now at 419) keeps climbing steadily. Well deserved, OTS!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 1, 2013)

Okay, the Group Buy is now at 424 participants, we've already reached the top discount level (50% off everything Orange Tree Samples makes), everyone in the Group Buy has received two new Orange Tree Samples libraries FREE and there's more to come. 

I hope everyone stays tune to this thread, as Orange Tree Samples will soon be announcing a new library, as well as their Customer Demo Contest (everyone who enters gets an Orange Tree Samples gift certificate, so please consider joining) and some additional cool things. 

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## Jago (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*

Hmm, the Zither link through my GB account doesn't work. Mark Tree downloaded just fine. Any ideas?

UPDATE: Never mind. It was a browser plugin. All is well!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 3, 2013)

The Group Buy is now at 443 and rumor has it that Orange Tree Samples is making an announcement today about a great new library that they will soon release. Stay tuned my friends...


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*

Looking forward to the announcement. So many products and announcements this week though , now I have to wait to see what this is first before I can decide on what I will get.


----------



## synthnut (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*

I purchased the Lap Steel program ( really sweet ) and also the Evolution Steel String program .....I was wondering if there are any Strumming patterns included in the Steel String program , and if so , how do you access them ? .....I have looked all over for them and can't seem to find them .....LOVE the programs ....Great sounds !!.....Jim


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*



synthnut @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> I purchased the Lap Steel program ( really sweet ) and also the Evolution Steel String program .....I was wondering if there are any Strumming patterns included in the Steel String program , and if so , how do you access them ? .....I have looked all over for them and can't seem to find them .....LOVE the programs ....Great sounds !!.....Jim


The strumming patterns are in the "Strum Patterns" folder. Here's a video that should help out (even if it's for EEG Strawberry): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rC9cZKGuDo&feature=share&list=PL812A6C1F5E1A95C5 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rC9cZKG ... 1F5E1A95C5)


----------



## HardyP (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*



gregjazz @ 2013-10-03 said:


> The strumming patterns are in the "Strum Patterns" folder. Here's a video that should help out (even if it's for EEG Strawberry)


Hi Greg, is this also comparable for the Acoustic one? Looking for a guitar with good strumming and fingerpicling (since being a pianist), so thinking about joining you now with this amazing GB...


----------



## synthnut (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*

Hi Greg, 
Thanks for the tip on the Strawberry link.....That cleared it right up !!.....Jim


----------



## synthnut (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*

Hi Greg, 
Thanks for the tip on the Strawberry link.....That cleared it right up !!.....Jim


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*



HardyP @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> gregjazz @ 2013-10-03 said:
> 
> 
> > The strumming patterns are in the "Strum Patterns" folder. Here's a video that should help out (even if it's for EEG Strawberry)
> ...


Yes, both guitar libraries use the same strum pattern system.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*






*Announcing SLIDE Acoustic Guitar Library from Orange Tree Samples. Coming Mid October 2013.*

Extensively sampled--Approx. 3 GB total
Duration-dependent release samples
Palm mute and slide tap articulations
Performance Effects: muted string plucks, string slaps, chugs
Timbre-correct slides - correct timbre of the guitar is preserved when sliding from one note to another
Realistic exciting of the strings when sliding or playing vibrato
3 dynamic layers, 2x round-robin
Compatible with KONTAKT 4/5 (full versions)
$89 USD
More details and audio demos coming soon!


----------



## mac4d (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd like to hear the passion flute playing lead on a ballad. Is there any such demo?


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks good Greg. When with the demo's be landing?


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*



gregjazz @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> *Announcing SLIDE Acoustic Guitar Library from Orange Tree Samples. Coming Mid October 2013.*
> 
> Extensively sampled--Approx. 3 GB total
> Duration-dependent release samples
> ...



 Realistic exciting of the musicians/sample users when they learn about the new acoustic slide guitar library from Orange Tree Samples. =o


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 4, 2013)

So, everyone, which libraries did you pick up and what do you think? Have a favorite one, or two or three?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 450 PEOPLE!!!]*

I chose all of the ones that I didn't have yet! Don't really have a favorite per se... they're all good! Greg does a stellar job on everything he undertakes. All the OTS libraries are very playable and very realistic... it all depends on what kinds of instruments you need to fill out your template.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 450 PEOPLE!!!]*



> So, everyone, which libraries did you pick up and what do you think? Have a favorite one, or two or three?



First Time Buyer with Orange Tree Samples and I was eyeing up the Evolutuion Rosewood Grand for some time.


Angelic Keys
Angelic Zither(Freebie)
Cherry Electric Bass
Core Bass Pear
Evoution Acoustic Guitar - Steel Strings
Evolution Electric Bass - Rick
Evolution Electric Guitar - Strawberry
Evolution Rosewood Grand
Mark Tree(Freebie)
Mesa Winds
Mind Control
Tiny Box
Lap Steel


¬

Still hanging on the edge of gettting the Grand Kalimba and the Lap Steel but still not sure about getting those. I will say I've dabbled with all the libraries already , not seriously but they are all have great clean sound to them. I can't wait to learn how they all work .The biggest surprises for me was the Evolution Acoustic Guitar , Cherry Electric Bass , Core Bass Pear , Tiny box and Angelic Keys. Thanks again to Orange Tree Samples for putting this great group buy on.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 450 PEOPLE!!!]*

Wow, that's great! Why not get the Kalimba and the Lap Steel as well... you know you want them! :D The Kalimba is pretty flexible and it's a sound that is very useful I would say. Well, and so is a lap steel. I have two real ones and I still picked up the one from OTS! It's only about $60 for the pair. I say go for it!


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Oct 5, 2013)

Rosewood Grand.
Strawberry.
Acoustic Guit.
Cherry Bass.
Jaco Bass.
Rick Bass.
Pear Bass.

They're all fantastic, out of all of them I find Rosewood to be vastly under appreciated, or rather overlooked? I find it the sound just out of this world! How can you not take advantage of such an amazing offer for arguably library's that are top of the pops!

Really look forward to seeing what's happening in the future


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 5, 2013)

Evolution Electric Bass - Rick
CoreBass Pear
Evolution Acoustic Guitar - Steel Strings
Lap Steel Guitar
MesaWinds

I'll probably go for the Evolution Electric Guitar Strawberry, haven't decided yet. I had Angelic Keys and TinyBox from before, and these are fantastic libraries! For quite a while I've been lusting for the MesaWinds, Lap Steel Guitar and EEB - Rick, and this Group Sale made my wish come true!

I've played around with EEB - Rick a lot and well, we've become good friends _-) 

The MesaWinds library gives me goosebumps every time I play it.. The legato is really really good. Very expressive flutes to play, and I think I'll just dig out my old Yamaha Breath controller for some added fun! 

And the EAG - Steel Strings? Well, I'm certainly no expert on guitars but that Martin D16R sounds absolutely gorgeous to my ears. That sound was just what I've been looking for. I love it!!

No surprise then, that I'm a happy fella these days! Which reminds me I may have to go outside and get some fresh air for a few minutes :lol:


----------



## JasonMorin (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 400 PEOPLE!!!]*



gregjazz @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> *Announcing SLIDE Acoustic Guitar Library from Orange Tree Samples. Coming Mid October 2013.*
> 
> Extensively sampled--Approx. 3 GB total
> Duration-dependent release samples
> ...




Holly Shit! Looking foward to hear more about this INDEED!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 450 PEOPLE!!!]*

Thanks for sharing, Wes Antczak, JE Martinsen, Anthony N.Putson and paulmatthew

The Orange Tree Samples libraries I couldn't live without are (and some that once I started using basically rendered my previous libraries of the same type useless or relegated to a purely supplemental role at best):

Evolution Electric Guitar - Strawberry
Evolution Acoustic Guitar - Steel Strings
Evolution Electric Bass - Rick
Cherry Electric Bass
Lap Steel Guitar
Evolution Rosewood Grand
Iconic Bass Jaco
CoreBass Pear
TinyBox
Angelic Keys


----------



## constaneum (Oct 5, 2013)

This Slide Acoustic Guitar....is it actually an expansion of the current Acoustic Guitar - Steel Strings (the current Steel Strings has slide/bend though). Wonder how different will this sound like.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 5, 2013)

constaneum @ Sat Oct 05 said:


> This Slide Acoustic Guitar....is it actually an expansion of the current Acoustic Guitar - Steel Strings (the current Steel Strings has slide/bend though). Wonder how different will this sound like.


It's a very different tone than EAG Steel Strings. Because the strings are "fretted" with a guitar slide rather than by the frets, it has a glassy, hollow tone. The notes decay a little faster, but if you apply vibrato or a bend, it uses special samples and scripting to re-excite the strings, giving you that characteristic singing tone, perfect for blues and country/folk slide guitar. The guitar was also sampled in an open D tuning (D1, A1, D2, F#2, A2, D3), giving it a deep and rich tone.

I'm nearly done with the first audio demo, so that should give you a better idea of their tonal differences as well how much the guitar slide changes things--both in terms of tone as well as the techniques you have available.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 6, 2013)

I've finally submitted my demo music contest done using the evolution Acoustic Guitar - Steel Strings !! =)


----------



## renegade (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 450 PEOPLE!!!]*

Exactly 500 now, congrats!

Bought the Rick myself, excellent instrument! I think my favorites are the basses and guitars. In my opinion you could create a strumming library to match the guitars. I don't find the strumming solution very convincing in Steel and Electric Guitar.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 500 PEOPLE!!!]*

From the Orange Tree Samples Facebook feed:


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 500 PEOPLE!!!]*

As we've watched the current Group Buy grow beyond our expectations to become the largest sale in our company's five year history, we've been looking for more ways we can give something back to you for supporting us and spreading the word about Orange Tree Samples while keeping the Group Buy fun at the same time! 

We've decided to bring back four (4) very special libraries we gave away for a limited time in the recent past. So if you missed these before, now is your second chance to pick them up! We'll be giving these libraries to everyone who has participated in the Group Buy as a token of our gratitude when we reach 550 participants. The libraries include: 

Stomp Box  - a wooden box guitarists use to make a percussive tapping sound. This library really complements Evolution Acoustic Guitar - Steel Strings. 
Rainstick - a large bamboo tube filled with beans, that produces an effect reminiscent of rain. The rainstick is great for long washes in intros to songs or transitions between sections.
Finger Cymbals - a pair of Zildjian finger cymbals with a long, rich sustain.
Sleigh Bells - the perfect library to use in your seasonal productions. 

Each library is multi-mic'ed. The mic signals were kept separate to give you the power to set their balance, enabling you to fine-tune the balance between multiple mic signals to get the instruments to blend perfectly in your mix. 

Considering that, as I write this, we're presently at 515 Group Buy participants with 3 days to go, I don't think they'll be any problem reaching 550. Still, I hope you'll find it enough of a challenge to keep things fun! So, thank you for your continued support of Orange Tree Samples and we hope to see you in the forums and on Facebook as we complete the homestretch of our company's most successful Group Buy -- all due to you! 

Sincerely, 
Greg Schlaepfer
Principal 
Orange Tree Samples


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 7, 2013)

Update, the Group Buy is now at 525 people.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 500 PEOPLE!!!]*

Here's the first demo of the SLIDE Acoustic sample library:

SLIDE Acoustic: Nobody's Fault But Mine (MP3)

That's also SLIDE Acoustic playing the solo, through an amp.

Remember, tomorrow is the last day to send in your entry for the http://orangetreesamples.com/demo-contest-2013 (Orange Tree Samples Demo Contest) for a chance to win this library before its release.


----------



## tmm (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 500 PEOPLE!!!]*



gregjazz @ Mon Oct 07 said:


> Remember, tomorrow is the last day to send in your entry for the http://orangetreesamples.com/demo-contest-2013 (Orange Tree Samples Demo Contest) for a chance to win this library before its release.



Haha, that's the big question... my song is done already (with one of the commercial libs, of course). Do I wait to see if we get the finger cymbals in time to add it? Or submit now, and find a spot in the next song :roll:


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 7, 2013)

I was just quickly reading through this thread. You guys are on a shopping frenzy just like a bunch of screaming girls in a stylish shoe sale, hihi  So I gotta keep out, otherwise I will get sucked in and buy all OT stuff as well :o 
You guys are doing it right, OT stuff is great =o , but I just have everything I need and I must be sensible. My closet is full of shoes, to stick with the picture


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 500 PEOPLE!!!]*



gregjazz @ Mon Oct 07 said:


> Here's the first demo of the SLIDE Acoustic sample library:
> 
> SLIDE Acoustic: Nobody's Fault But Mine (MP3)
> 
> ...



The Group Buy is now at 535 people. 15 more people and everyone in the Group Buy gets 4 additional KONTAKT sample libraries for free (as well as 50% off everything). 

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Oct 8, 2013)

picked up a couple more 8). Just a couple i've not got ...the Mesa wind is really tempting, just so good! ...I'd use it much more than traditional usage...


----------



## james7275 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 500 PEOPLE!!!]*

Wow! You guys are really kicking butt on this Group buy!

I haven't taken part in the buy as I already have enough guitar, basses and pianos as it is. The only instrument that catches my eye is the 'passion flute', but I don't really play that kind of style of music.

With that said, I keep coming back to this page seeing if I could be tempted into buying something, because it's too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## PerryD (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 500 PEOPLE!!!]*

"I haven't taken part in the buy as I already have enough guitar, basses and pianos as it is. The only instrument that catches my eye is the 'passion flute', but I don't really play that kind of style of music."

Passion Flute is actually pretty flexible. You can back way off on the vibrato and the "chiffy" jazz/rock attacks. I've used it in a few different genres and it works nicely for me.
Just my opinion, of course! :D 
-Perry-


----------



## tmm (Oct 8, 2013)

+1 check out my submission for the OTS demo contest - it makes use of the Passion Flute in a very non-jazz/rock way:

https://soundcloud.com/themammonmachine ... tar-thomas

It's extremely flexible, with 5 different mics / mic positions, each with individual EQ / Compression / Reverb / Delay / etc, and also extremely playable o-[][]-o


----------



## eschroder (Oct 8, 2013)

Made the plunge! Excited to try out the guitar. Do you guys send out links for the zither and mark tree or how should I go about getting them?

Thanks!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 8, 2013)

eschroder @ Tue Oct 08 said:


> Made the plunge! Excited to try out the guitar. Do you guys send out links for the zither and mark tree or how should I go about getting them? Thanks!



The download links will appear on the Group Sale page. Only two more participants needed for the 550 tier!

I also bought Evolution Electric Guitar - Strawberry just now. After a search on the forum I found some additional demos, some played live by Greg. And these show even more variation in the sound you can get out of it. I was a little worried it wouldn't suit the genre I'm working mostly in, but I love the sound of it. I'll probably get a Telecaster and Stratocaster library later on. But for now and a long time to come, I'll enjoy the sound and wonderful playability of the EEGS.

_-)


----------



## eschroder (Oct 8, 2013)

Great, thanks!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 8, 2013)

The 550 participants tier was reached 3 seconds ago! 

Congratulations, once again! o-[][]-o


----------



## JohnG (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 550 PEOPLE!!!]*

I'm in too. Thanks to Orange Tree and to Greg for answering my loong question.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 550 PEOPLE!!!]*

577 people are now in the Group Buy! This has to be the largest Group Buy for any sample developer that I can recall from my 12 years of enjoying DAW/Sample/VST related forums. http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/

I still don't think Evolution Rosewood Grand (ERG) gets the attention it deserves. Here's a post from another forum I wrote on ERG. I think people overlook ERG because there are SOOOOO many KONTAKT piano libraries on the market. But ERG represents a number of breakthroughs for a piano sample library that make it a must have imo. And I own more than 20 commercial KONTAKT piano libraries. They don't play like this one. I wrote the below extensive post explaining why. 

There are a lot of factors that separate ERG from my 4 other C7 piano libraries and make it superior. Most piano libraries follow a very traditional model--just basic sustain and release samples. As someone used to real pianos, I've never been fully satisfied with the degree of realism offered by piano sample libraries or VSTs. There's a meticulous attention to detail with this library, the releases, the decays ...that separate it from other libraries. There are some popular libraries (I own some) where the release samples don't match the decay of the sustain; think of releasing a long chord only to hear a bunch of release samples audibly triggering at full volume. I know I've seen threads where people actually have stated today's piano libraries have reached, pretty much in their view, perfection and that there's no need for devs to introduce new libraries or VSTs, and I'm downright mystified how anyone who ever sat down at a real piano could come to that conclusion, especially pro musicians (and, believe me, I'm not a very good pianist, I'm just used to real pianos; I switched to drums as a kid). I believe there's a lot of progress that needs to be made for these libraries to be where they should be. 

So what are some of my specific beefs with sampled pianos and where do I think Evolution Rosewood Grand (I'll refer to it as ERG for short) is a serious advancement in piano libraries? 

*Sympathetic resonance.* It's kind of like a girlfriend whose importance in your life is only realized when you're away from her for a week. It's only when it's absent that you realizes how significant it is. There are a few other piano libraries that I know of that have sympathetic resonance like the Rosewood Grand, although those ones' sympathetic resonance seems a lot more basic. Overall, the only virtual piano, in my experience, that competes, in terms of capturing these details, is a modeled piano VST, which, to my ears, is very good to a certain point, but has a platic-ish qualify to its mid-tones that just doesn't sound right to my ears that, and in the end, ruins it (I won't mention the name as to avoid starting a debate; I'm just giving my own opinion, you can feel free to disagree; someday they'll probably get this right). 

In terms of *damper pedal modeling*, most piano libraries out there -- even modern ones-- just sustain the held notes in a very basic fashion. That's extremely disappointing. The tone of a piano with the damper pedal down is, of course, very different than its tone with the pedal up. When the pedal is down, ALL the dampers are retracted from muting the piano's strings, which means that ALL the strings are open for resonance. That's why holding the damper pedal gives the piano such a rich, reverberant tone. For anyone used to a real acoustic piano, it's disconcerting to play with the pedal down and NOT hear that quality change in the piano. ERG gets this right and that's huge to me, as it would be to any pianist. 

*Releases. *Numerous times I've run into piano samples where you'll hold a long chord only to hear a bunch of release samples audibly trigger at full volume. I mean, it's so unrealistic, it 's very frustrating and makes a library unusable to me and I would think anyone else, unless they manually silence the track's volume during instances like that (actually a problem with my previous C7 until the script was fixed). ERG's releases are duration dependent, and accurately track the decay of the sustain samples which sounds natural. It includes all 3 piano pedals, including extensive damper pedal support (with half-pedaling, slow release pedal, re-pedaling, etc.), soft pedal, as well as sostenuto pedal. 

*Re-attacks* are very important, and are responsible for that "ringing" tone you hear when playing trills as well as the natural build-up when quickly repeating notes. This aspect is one thing that has always been missing in piano sample libraries. When I hear the lack of natural build-up, it's a dead giveaway that the piano is sampled. 

Another important element that I found made a difference, but couldn't put a finger on it until a discussion with Greg, is the difference between hammer releases and the release sound of strings being muted by the dampers. This difference is especially audible when playing with the damper pedal held. Although the pedal retains the dampers, preventing them from muting strings, the hammer mechanism still releases when releasing keys, creating a soft thud noise that can still be heard. 

Overall, at its core, Evolution Rosewood Grand is a very consistent piano library across its entire range in all dynamics. This, to me, is crucial for a piano sample library, since there's nothing worse than having a few single notes here and there stick out due to inconsistency in sampling and editing. 

In the end, where I think the genius of Orange Tree Samples is clear, and specifically, I mean Greg Schlaepfer -- because I see a thread between this library and what he has done with guitar and bass libraries -- is in his ability to hear the detail that's missing in existing libraries that makes them sterile or just short of being truly realistic and he figures out ways to add that magic. I also believe his dissatisfaction with the shortcomings of even today's best libraries pushes him to figure out how to build a better mousetrap. And he's hit the mark once more with this library. It's why I think he's actually one of the most important sample developers for KONTAKT there is.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 550 PEOPLE!!!]*

I believe I came in at #579...impressive.

I'm in for the Lap Steel, ERG, TinyBox, and Angelic Keys...can't wait to try them out!

Congratulations on what appears to have been a very successful group buy!


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 9, 2013)

And now, it’s my pleasure to announce the winners of the *Orange Tree Samples 2013 Demo Contest*. Contestants had the task of writing original songs prominently featuring at least one commercial Orange Tree Samples library.

We had tons of great entries, which made our job of choosing the winners difficult, but ultimately three contestants came out on top. Presenting:

*3rd place* ($40 gift certificate and our upcoming SLIDE Acoustic guitar library)
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/StuartMoore-LayingDownTheFunk.mp3 (Stuart Moore - Laying Down The Funk)
_Featuring: CoreBass Pear, Passion Flute_

It’s a lucky bassist who gets the pleasure of jamming on a tune like this. Featuring a catchy unison melody with plenty of chromaticisms and a chord progression that’s a blast to solo over, this composition is easily a go-to jazz/funk jam standard. The flute solo towards the end of the piece is worthy of Ron Burgundy.

*2nd place* ($60 gift certificate and our upcoming SLIDE Acoustic guitar library)
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/EttoredellaCampa-OrangeFunk.mp3 (Ettore della Campa - Orange Funk)
_Featuring: Iconic Bass Jaco, Lap Steel Guitar_

Jaco would be proud of this 12-bar blues based funk jam. Who would have thought that such a rocking solo could be played on a lap steel guitar, too?

*1st place* ($100 gift certificate and our upcoming SLIDE Acoustic guitar library)
René Gade - October Orange
_Featuring: Evolution Rosewood Grand, Cherry Electric Bass, Lap Steel Guitar, Passion Flute, Evolution Acoustic Guitar - Steel Strings, Angelic Zither, Mark Tree, Rainstick_

This song has tons of awesome ambient elements going on. The way the form of the song builds and then subsides is masterfully done. The harmonic movement and rhythm during the melody is reminiscent of mid 90’s Yellowjackets.

*Congratulations, and a big thanks to all of you for participating in the demo contest! All other contestants will receive $10 gift certificates. The prizes will be delivered via email shortly.*


----------



## mac4d (Oct 9, 2013)

Congrats on a great GB. I was so determined not to go for it! But tuesday night, I caved and got Cherry Bass and EEG.

Then today your 1st place winner, Rene, pushed me over my indecisiveness to get Passion Flute as well.

I'm sure these will be great instruments and I'll not regret getting them once I start using them, but I'm somewhat disappointed in my inability to hold out!

Also, wanted to say how wise it is to do this now and not during the inevitable holiday sales coming in november, december and january.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 9, 2013)

Congratulations again to the contest winners of our *2013 Demo Contest*! http://orangetreesamples.com/demo-contest-2013 (You can listen to the winners’ entries on the contest webpage).

Today is the last day of the *Orange Tree Samples 2013 Group Buy Sale*. Thanks to you, this was the greatest group buy in our company’s history. In fact, we hit the maximum discount tier in only 8 days as well as reaching all the rewards tiers for free libraries, including our upcoming commercial library, *Angelic Zither*. All future sign ups for the group buy instantly get access to these rewards, and can immediately complete their group buy purchases.

*In appreciation, we’re making a special addition to the group buy sale.*

Firstly, *we’re extending the group buy sale by one (1) more week*, so it now runs until *October 16th at 11:59 PM PST*. Secondly, we’re adding our new *SLIDE Acoustic* guitar library to the group buy, *even at the current discount*. That means you can pick up a copy of our brand new *SLIDE Acoustic* library at only $44.50 USD--*50% OFF*.

Here’s an audio demo featuring *SLIDE Acoustic* on all slide guitar parts, including the lead slide guitar solo:

*Audio Demo #1: Nobody’s Fault But Mine*

*SLIDE Acoustic features:*

- Approx. 3 GB total 24-bit 48khz samples (uncompressed)

- 3 dynamic layers, 2x round-robin, chromatically sampled

- Duration-dependent release samples

- Palm mute and slide tap articulations

- Performance Effects: muted string plucks, string slaps, chugs

- Timbre-correct slides - correct timbre of the guitar is preserved when sliding from one note to another

- Realistic exciting of the strings when sliding or playing vibrato

You can http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/ (join the Group Buy Sale here) to order your copy of *SLIDE Acoustic*, or if you already have your Group Buy discount code handy, http://www.orangetreesamples.com/cart.php?act=cart&productCode=SLIM10 (order it directly from the Orange Tree Samples website).

Once again, thank you for your support!

Kind regards,

Greg


----------



## HardyP (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 450 PEOPLE!!!]*



renegade @ 2013-10-06 said:


> I think my favorites are the basses and guitars. In my opinion you could create a strumming library to match the guitars. I don't find the strumming solution very convincing in Steel and Electric Guitar.


Can you/anyone other elaborate that? Since I´m on the verge of buying EAG Steel, but looking for very good strumming feature.... therefor really hesitating to push the "Join Group Buy"...


----------



## wst3 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not renegage, nor Greg, but I can elaborate...

I don't think any non-loop based library will ever completely nail the sound of a strummed guitar.

full disclosure - I play guitar!

However, I think the Evolution guitars get closer than anything else out there, and it is the little details that make it so useful.

For example, when you use the strumming engine it does not always hit all the strings... neither do I. That part is really convincing.

The auto-detection chord mode also works really well most of the time. Actually, it works really well all the time, but sometimes I might choose different inversions of a specific chord, even if I have to practice a bit before I can play them.

I find it much easier to get really close to the feel I'm looking for my playing the strumming pattern in from a keyboard... trying to do this in a notation or piano roll view still escapes me!

There are also a couple things that I do that I have not been able to reproduce with EAG, accents and the like, although I have talked to Greg about it, and hopefully piqued his interest.

If you are a guitarist I don't know that you'll find EAG to be 100% perfect in terms of strumming, but I don't think you'll find any library to be 100% perfect. For my applications, and to my ears, EAG is the best thing out there today.

When you add that to the fact that OTS has a great track record of supporting their users, well, and the 50% discount, well, I don't think you can go wrong.

This advice is worth exactly what you paid for it!


----------



## renegade (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 450 PEOPLE!!!]*



HardyP @ Wed 09 Oct said:


> renegade @ 2013-10-06 said:
> 
> 
> > I think my favorites are the basses and guitars. In my opinion you could create a strumming library to match the guitars. I don't find the strumming solution very convincing in Steel and Electric Guitar.
> ...



When I need strumming I almost always go for prerecorded phrases rather than strumsimulations. It's not that the OT strumming engine is particularly bad or anything, it's just like something is missing (that goes for all guitar libraries with strumsimulations IMO). I guess when you strum you generate something more than just the notes combined, some noise...maybe you hit the strings differently too, I'm not sure 

Anyway the guitar sounds superb, I just thought it would be great with a strumlibrary with the same tone and quality


----------



## renegade (Oct 9, 2013)

wst3 @ Wed 09 Oct said:


> I don't think any non-loop based library will ever completely nail the sound of a strummed guitar.
> 
> full disclosure - I play guitar!



Exactly  And I don't even play guitar...


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 9, 2013)

Greg, don't tempt me like that! The Slide Acoustic sounds wonderful, but I really wouldn't know what I could use it for... *On the fence*


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 9, 2013)

..


----------



## renegade (Oct 9, 2013)

wst3 @ Wed 09 Oct said:


> I'm not renegage



...me neither btw


----------



## wst3 (Oct 9, 2013)

renegade @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> wst3 @ Wed 09 Oct said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not renegage
> ...



on the other hand, I appear to be in need of typing lessons!


----------



## synthnut (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 550 PEOPLE!!!]*

I bought the Steel Strng program , and after numerous other programs , I have to say that with all the work that is involved in sounding authentic ,and even then not coming close when it comes to strumming , I will stick to a guitar and a mic from now on .... The samples sound great , and work well for finger picking , but strumming is another story ....Perhaps like some of you are saying , a loop based program is the way to go .....Im not buying into anymore acoustic guitar programs from here on out .... Jim


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 9, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Wed 09 Oct said:


> Greg, don't tempt me like that! The Slide Acoustic sounds wonderful, but I really wouldn't know what I could use it for... *On the fence*


Bwah, never mind the friggin' fence! A cool library is a cool library 
*Score*


----------



## mac4d (Oct 9, 2013)

About the slide guitar: Does it always slide? Sometimes I can imagine wanting to only slide some of the time.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 9, 2013)

Do to a serious spike in activity following the announcement that Orange Tree Samples is immediately releasing its new SLIDE Acoustic Guitar library as part of the Group Buy, at $44.50, a 50% discount, our server slowed considerably. This did not affect the Amazon servers where samples are maintained and all our servers are now functioning normally. Our apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 9, 2013)

mac4d @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> About the slide guitar: Does it always slide? Sometimes I can imagine wanting to only slide some of the time.


It depends on the style of guitar playing, but when played on the lap it's always played with the slide. That's what SLIDE Acoustic is intended for, rather than only using the slide to occasionally embellish standard fretted guitar playing. Here's an example video, also featuring a stomp box (which we sampled--it's one of the freebies for group buy participants): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKnngyCIctA


----------



## mac4d (Oct 9, 2013)

gregjazz @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> mac4d @ Wed Oct 09 said:
> 
> 
> > About the slide guitar: Does it always slide? Sometimes I can imagine wanting to only slide some of the time.
> ...


He lifts the slide a lot in that video, and comes down on other notes without sliding. He slides a lot too, but not always. That's what I'm wondering about. 

Cool example vid.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 9, 2013)

Can I add a question to you, Greg?

Not many hours left of the group sale and it's almost 01:00 AM here in Norway, so I'm thinking about adding the Grand Kalimba and Passion Flute to my OTS collection before I go to sleep.

Will your upcoming flute library be purely on the classical side? I understand it's Piccolo, Alto, Concert, and Bass?

My second question is, would one be able to play a jazzy/soul kinda flute with a classical flute library? Or are they just to different in sound and style..? Forgive me for my lack of flute knowledge here.. :mrgreen:

Oh, and I'd like to give my praise to the winners of the demo contest! o-[][]-o

EDIT : Silly me, I saw the group sale has been extended with seven days! Which also means it'll probably be peaking into the 800 number.. :D


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 9, 2013)

JE Martinsen @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> Will your upcoming flute library be purely on the classical side? I understand it's Piccolo, Alto, Concert, and Bass?
> 
> My second question is, would one be able to play a jazzy/soul kinda flute with a classical flute library? Or are they just to different in sound and style..? Forgive me for my lack of flute knowledge here.. :mrgreen:


I think it will work well for any lyrical flute part, so it's not actually classical-specific. Just not as wild as Passion Flute.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 10, 2013)

OK you got me, Passion Flute for this price convinced me. Bought.

Question: I like the sound of the Strat included with Mind Control. Any chance you have a full demo song for that?


----------



## Raindog (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 600 PEOPLE!!!]*

Dear Greg,
is your lap steel guitar comparable to the Glide II guitar which has been produced (but never finished) by Wavelore? I once bought the wavelore Glide II while it was on presale but was never too happy with it. Can you do similar sounds with the Lap Steel Guitar?

I couldn´t resist buying the Acoustic Glide guitar. Not that I´m in a real need for it but I just love the sound. Also bought the Rickenbacker and the Jaco Bass which I love both (the Rickenbacker being my current favourite).

Best regards
Raindog


----------



## HardyP (Oct 10, 2013)

Dear Bill, renegaDe , synthnut, thanks for answering!



wst3 @ 2013-10-09 said:


> However, I think the Evolution guitars get closer than anything else out there, and it is the little details that make it so useful.
> [...] For my applications, and to my ears, EAG is the best thing out there today.


Sounds promising, and indeed the sort of comment I was looking for. I´m not a guitar player, and are certainly aware, that a sample library is not a 100% replacement - but it´s allways good to not having outstanding sample material, but also the supporting features/programming.
I have also found this thread, maybe you can comment/compare on Jays exampe?

Regards, Hardy


----------



## synthnut (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 650 PEOPLE!!!]*

Can you guys please comment on the various bass guitar programs ? .....If some of you have a few of the OT Bass programs , please elaborate ......Thanks for your time and consideration ....Sincerley, Jim


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 10, 2013)

The Rick Bass is really nice. It goes all the way from a rather normal bass sound to that growling Rick we all love to sheer madness


----------



## argitoth (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 650 PEOPLE!!!]*

https://soundcloud.com/elanhickler/silently-dreaming

Made using rosewood grand! Great piano!


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone else experience broken links to the reward instruments?


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 10, 2013)

HardyP @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> Dear Bill, renegaDe , synthnut, thanks for answering!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Hardy, I own some of the libraries mentioned in that thread and am even friends with two of the developers mentioned. Orange Tree Samples are significantly more detailed and have more sophisticated scripting than the other libraries mentioned, basically with the end result being that you get a lot greater realism without expending more effort than one of the less sophisticated libraries. If you're looking for depth and realism and you're very demanding and especially if the guitar is going to play a significant role in a song, I would strongly recommend Evolution Acoustic Guitar - Steel Strings as a first choice. I have other libraries, but they play more supplemental roles.


----------



## billymidnight (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 650 PEOPLE!!!]*

When I click on the links to the free stuff, a load of code pops up - ie its not working for me. Im on a Mac. What gives?


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 650 PEOPLE!!!]*



billymidnight @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> When I click on the links to the free stuff, a load of code pops up - ie its not working for me. Im on a Mac. What gives?


It seems like your browser is trying to display the data rather than download it. Try right-clicking on the download link and use the "Save as" option (or equivalent, if your option has a different wording).


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 650 PEOPLE!!!]*

I already have most of the OT libraries. I've had my eye on the Jaco and Cherry basses, but held off because I have Trilian. Can anyone who owns Trilian AND the OT
basses offer a comparison?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 11, 2013)

@MichaelL Just in case no one here chimes in for the comparison in the timeframe you need, the comparison between Orange Tree Samples libraries and Trillian has been made at the KVR Group Buy thread twice, including once yesterday. So you might want to check that out. In a nutshell, the posters were happy with Trillian, but gave Orange Tree Samples the edge due to superior realism/playability and superior quality round robins. (Those are not my opinions, btw. I do not own Trillian and haven't used it. Check the KVR site to get the specifics.)


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 650 PEOPLE!!!]*

Thanks edrummist. 

Gave up after long before reading all 39 pages of posts!
I guess Spitfire Solo Strings can wait a little longer. 

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 650 PEOPLE!!!]*



gregjazz @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> billymidnight @ Thu Oct 10 said:
> 
> 
> > When I click on the links to the free stuff, a load of code pops up - ie its not working for me. Im on a Mac. What gives?
> ...



That did the trick...thank you!


----------



## synthnut (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 650 PEOPLE!!!]*

Ron S,
Thanks for your reply on the Ric Bass .....Jim


----------



## wst3 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey Michael - I have the Rick and Cherry basses, and I am picking up the Jaco bass as part of the GB.

Of all the bass libraries out there I'd put the OT basses at the top of the list in terms of playability, and on a par with anything out there in terms of sound. The original GS Scarbee basses probably had a slight edge in terms of the sheer number of articulations, but sequencing it was an awful lot of work, whereas with the OT libraries I can pretty much play the parts in.

I've played with Trillian, it's pretty remarkable, and if I needed a HUGE variety of bass sounds it would be at the top of my list. But at the moment I find that I am better served by a smaller collection of instruments. I suspect that some day I'll add Trillian and Omni, but I'm just not there yet.

I'd say that if you like the way the other OTS libraries work you'll be very happy with Cherry.

I think we're both going to be pleased with Jaco!


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 12, 2013)

wst3 @ Sat Oct 12 said:


> I think we're both going to be pleased with Jaco!




Definitely. It's a Philly thing. 

Thanks Bill.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 13, 2013)

I had to share this. It's a song that was entered in the demo contest that the musician, Christian Yoder, was nice enough to let me share. 

The song, called "Gun Slinger," uses Orange Tree Samples' Lap Steel Guitar along with live acoustic guitar. His acoustic guitar is a bit out of tune, giving the tune an authentic, old time blues recording kind of quality. The main riff, played on Orange Tree Samples' Lap Steel Guitar, is KILLER -- I love it (it kicks in at around 47 seconds into the song). Give it a listen. 
https://soundcloud.com/christian-yoder/gunslinger


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 700 PEOPLE!!!]*

724 people in the Group Buy with just 2 and a half days to go. 

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 700 PEOPLE!!!]*

Some of my favorite demos of Evolution Electric Guitar - Strawberry:

ROCK (including Metal)
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ ... Tattoo.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/StrawberryExtendedTeaser.mp3 (http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ ... Teaser.mp3)
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/SteveMorsels.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/Orangeholic.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/SoloGuitar.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ScarletQueen.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/StrawberryPop.mp3 (http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ ... rryPop.mp3)
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/Jaco%20Rocks.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/Ruff%20Riff.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ZtrawberrieZ.mp3 (customer demo)

METAL
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/downlo ... lution.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.gregjazz.c ... guitar.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/Essence.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/EEG-Powerchords.mp3 (http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ ... chords.mp3)
http://orangetreesamples.gregjazz.com/a ... gmetal.mp3

80s POP 
http://soundcloud.com/talvin/talvin-jon ... -old-2-mix (customer song) 

BLUES
No other electric guitar sample library can do this so authentically. Whatever styles you do, this should blow you away: 
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ElusiveBlues.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/CherryBassSlapMix.mp3 (http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ ... lapMix.mp3)
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/MrKing.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/FunkyBlues.mp3

COUNTRY
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/Countray.mp3

REGGAE
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/coreguitar-strawberry-demo1.mp3 (http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ ... -demo1.mp3)

R&B
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/JacksonTest.mp3

FUNK
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/cherryfunk.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/Kool.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ ... Guitar.mp3
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/Funkulous.mp3


----------



## AndyV (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 700 PEOPLE!!!]*

I'm in the same boat as synthnut and was hoping for a clarification. I'm going to pick up a bass instrument (or two), but do not really know the difference between what the Rick bass offers vs the Cherry bass. The Rick has a lot more content sample wise it appears. I know it's prominent in prog rock and classic rock. Is it a bread and butter bass or is it more of a specialist? I've watched the videos and the presets are a nice touch. Can someone elaborate on this?

Andy


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 700 PEOPLE!!!]*



AndyV @ Mon Oct 14 said:


> I'm in the same boat as synthnut and was hoping for a clarification. I'm going to pick up a bass instrument (or two), but do not really know the difference between what the Rick bass offers vs the Cherry bass. The Rick has a lot more content sample wise it appears. I know it's prominent in prog rock and classic rock. Is it a bread and butter bass or is it more of a specialist? I've watched the videos and the presets are a nice touch. Can someone elaborate on this?
> 
> Andy



While Cherry has more articulations -- fingered, picked and slapped, Evolution Electric Bass - Rick has much more detail. But check out the demos and videos carefully listening to the tone of these two basses, they're very different. For me, Cherry is my go to bass for most of my music. It has a very smooth, sweet tone that is perfect for my softer, singer/songwriter type songs. Whereas the EEB-Rick has that famous bite that has made the Rickenbacker a top choice for rock bassists and NOT just for classic and prog rock, but for metal and top pop bands today. Between the two basses, I turn to Cherry more because I am in love with the tone. But it's really personal preference.


----------



## AndyV (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 700 PEOPLE!!!]*

Thanks edrummist for the explanation. That's very helpful.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have both Cherry and Rick, so my impressions...

Cherry is really easy to use, and covers a TON of territory, and it sounds great, but is a very specific sound, and it might not fit everything you do.

Rick sounds like, well, a Rick. And the articulation management bit is Greg's best yet, I am hopeful that it will find its way into all his libraries.

I think most folks will eventually want both because... well, how many session players do you know that carry only one bass<G>???


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 15, 2013)

Only 30 more hours left to join the Orange Tree Samples Group Buy Sale! http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/

By joining the group buy, you also get instant access to six (6) sample libraries for FREE!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 16, 2013)

17 hours to go to get 50% off every Orange Tree Samples library (and Mind Control) and get 6 sample libraries for free! 

Or you can wait 3 more years for their next Group Buy. (Their last GB was 3 years ago.)
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 16, 2013)

Back when I was working as a tutor in the recording studio at my university, I volunteered to record a demo tape for a buddy of mine. He was applying to study at the jazz school in Freiburg, Germany, and needed a demo tape of a few songs to show his solo jazz guitar playing as well as playing in a group (which was a quartet: guitar, piano, upright bass, drums).

When doing a recording session, I always get there at least two hours early, and then have the drummer get there an hour early. That way I have time to get all the mics set up, headphone feeds, and all the inputs set in Pro Tools. The drummer gets there early so he can set up and tune his kit and we can get a good mic mix going before the rest of the group arrives. It really helps the recording session to go smoothly and efficiently.

So I'm in the process of testing the mics and headphones, and I notice that I'm not getting any signal out of several of the mics. I swap out cables, try different channels in the patch bay, and basically replace every element in the equation with no luck. And then I try plugging a mic directly into the board. Nothing. Apparently somebody must have come in the evening before and blown out a bunch of the preamps. And by a bunch, I mean most of the preamps on the entire board. I ended up having to record the whole group with only five working channels. One mic on the guitar amp, one on the piano, one on the upright bass, and two on the drums (I used the recorderman technique).

It was rough, and took a ton of work getting the mix to sound decent, but the good news is that he got accepted--fortunately judged on the basis of performance skill rather than recording quality.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 16, 2013)

you could start quite the thread here with a tale like that Greg!

Just for fun... unless I am going for that over-the-top sound I only use 3 or 4 microphones on a kit anymore (I'm getting lazy!). Kick, snare/hat, and overheads gets me where I want to go.

and when I do want a gazillion microphones? I use a library<G>!


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! LAST DAY!! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 800 PEOPLE!!!]*

*Orange Tree Samples Customers, We Salute You!*

Five years in business. The biggest Group Buy in our company's history -- more than twice the size of our last one! The nicest,most talented group of musicians/producers/composers we could imagine having the honor to work with. It doesn't seem like work when you're this passionate about making music and creating tools to help inspire others to make music; it truly is a labor of love. We'd like to thank all of you for five incredibly satisfying years of working together to make beautiful music and we look forward to the next five years and beyond.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 850 PEOPLE!!!]*

Yup - if you missed out on this, next time make sure to _Pick up your balls, and load up your cannon_.

...an 860-gun salute to YOU, Greg!

*...FIRE!!!*


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 850 PEOPLE!!!]*

Thanks again Greg and everyone involved at OTS. Looking forward to the development and release of Intuition. Cheers o-[][]-o


----------



## synapse21 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 850 PEOPLE!!!]*

I purchased 3 Orange Tree libraries at the group buy discount. What is the criteria for the extra freebies? I didn't see any links for those.

Curious!

- Rodney


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 850 PEOPLE!!!]*



synapse21 @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> I purchased 3 Orange Tree libraries at the group buy discount. What is the criteria for the extra freebies? I didn't see any links for those.
> 
> Curious!
> 
> - Rodney



Hi Rodney, Check back at your Group Buy login and you'll find the links for the 6 free libraries there. 

Thanks to everybody who made this Group Buy a success! We ended with 856 people in the Group Buy, more than twice as many people as Orange Tree Samples last Group Buy in 2010 (352 participants) and I had a blast working with Greg on it, as well as posting.


----------



## synapse21 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 850 PEOPLE!!!]*

Ah, I see it now - thank you!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome stuff! Thanks Greg and every one else at OTS!


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 850 PEOPLE!!!]*

And yes, Orange Tree Samples is aware that some folks have been signing up for the Group Buy and making purchases after the GB officially ended. The reason it's still being kept open is due to requests from a number of GB participants who asked for some extra time to complete their purchase due to things like waiting for a paycheck. Consequently, if this is your situation, Orange Tree Samples is giving you with a little extra time to complete your order. But be aware, they need to close this up as soon as possible, so the opportunity to complete your purchase at the Group Buy prices may be closed at any time without prior notice, after a number of orders from folks who have made requests have been completed. So, if you're order isn't completed at that point, there will not be another opportunity. In other words, please complete your purchase as soon as you can. 

As far as folks who have snuck in to the Group Buy since it officially closed, it's no big deal and their orders have been and will be honored. I suppose if someone only becomes aware of the Group Buy today, you can always try registering and see if the system will still let you purchase. If so, your order will be fully honored. The same goes for anyone who already made a GB purchase and wants to attempt to make some last minute additions. Again, there are no guarantees, because the GB has officially ended, but while Orange Tree Samples is waiting for some transactions to complete, feel free to go ahead and attempt to get the GB discounts. 

There will be a notice on the GB landing page when everything is shutdown and at that point you'll no longer be able to put discounted libraries into your shopping cart and complete a purchase. 
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## 667 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 850 PEOPLE!!!]*

Thanks! I forgot this was ending yesterday so grabbed a few more just now.

Still so tempted by Cherry Bass (already have Rick) but maybe have to draw the line somewhere...


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd just like to say thank you to you eDrummist and Greg, and everyone involved in making these wonderful sample libraries. They really are a pleasure to use. The bass and guitar libraries are amazing, and I also love the Native Winds library. 

Happily, I also bought a couple of smaller libraries (in size) which really put a big smile on my face when playing around with them for a couple of hours. I was almost certain I would love the group buy freebie, Angelic Zither (when I read the announcement of that I think I hit the roof..). But CoreBass Pear.. That thing blows every other upright I've heard out of the water! I also love the Grand Kalimba, and I probably would've missed these golden nuggets if it wasn't for your group sale.

I'd like to congratulate you on the amazing success of your group sale, and I wish you all the best in your next five years - and beyond!

Cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 17, 2013)

JE Martinsen @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> I'd just like to say thank you to you eDrummist and Greg, and everyone involved in making these wonderful sample libraries. They really are a pleasure to use. The bass and guitar libraries are amazing, and I also love the Native Winds library.
> 
> Happily, I also bought a couple of smaller libraries (in size) which really put a big smile on my face when playing around with them for a couple of hours. I was almost certain I would love the group buy freebie, Angelic Zither (when I read the announcement of that I think I hit the roof..). But CoreBass Pear.. That thing blows every other upright I've heard out of the water! I also love the Grand Kalimba, and I probably would've missed these golden nuggets if it wasn't for your group sale.
> 
> ...



Haha. Thanks much, but I definitely don't deserve billing up there with Greg. 

I'm just a fellow sample user who is a huge fan of Greg's work and advise on marketing and branding. The work I do doesn't actually include posting -- I only doing it because I love getting the word out -- and I'm passionate about Orange Tree Samples, they're innovative. They're beyond other sample libraries by a lot in my opinion. The real genius there is, of course, is Greg Schlaepfer. I'm just trying my best to make sure the word gets out about Orange Tree Samples and there again, I'm a collaborator with you on that, so give yourself some credit for sharing your experience. That's mostly what it takes when the products are as good as the ones they make.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 17, 2013)

eDrummist @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> The real genius, of course, is Greg. I'm just trying my best to make sure the word gets out about Orange Tree Samples and there again, I'm a collaborator with you on that, so give yourself some credit for sharing your experience. That's mostly what it takes when the products are as good as the ones they make.



Indeed, he certainly is!

Well I'll pat myself just a tiny bit on the shoulder then.. :lol: But as you say, when the sample libraries are of such a high quality and Greg/OTS delivers each and every time in abundance, not to mention (again) the excellent customer service - the products (almost) sell themselves with the help of a first class reputation, which all of us users contribute happily to build and maintain through our experience.

Cheers, eDrummist!


----------



## mac4d (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 850 PEOPLE!!!]*

Been a fun group buy. Congrats to all.

How do I turn off the breathing sample in Passion Flute, or turn it down a lot?


----------



## 667 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 850 PEOPLE!!!]*



mac4d @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> Been a fun group buy. Congrats to all.
> 
> How do I turn off the breathing sample in Passion Flute, or turn it down a lot?


Hah I had the same question, checked the manual it doesn't look like it's an option. My plan is to find the source sample and edit/delete it if I can.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 850 PEOPLE!!!]*



mac4d @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> How do I turn off the breathing sample in Passion Flute, or turn it down a lot?


Good question! For now, do what 667 suggests and adjust the source sample. Here's how you do that:

1. Click the wrench icon to load Kontakt's back-end controls.

2. Make sure both the "Group Editor" and "Mapping Editor" are selected and opened.

3. The breath noises are located in the "Effects - NT2A", "Effects - RCA77", "Effects - QTC1", "Effects - SCX25 L", and "Effects - SCX25 R" groups--so all the groups labeled "Effects". The actual breath noise samples are mapped on the very lowest note. You'll see a bunch of samples in the leftmost bottom corner of the mapping.

4. To adjust these samples, first select all the "Effects" groups. Then, use the bounding box selection (by clicking and dragging) in the mapping editor to select all the breath samples at the bottom of the mapping.

5. After selecting the samples, you can either delete them by right-clicking anywhere in the mapping editor and clicking "Delete zone(s)", or adjust their volume using the "Volume" value editor at the top of the mapping editor. The volume for those samples is set to "-4.00 dB" by default.


----------



## 667 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Orange Tree Samples GROUP BUY! [NOW AT 50% OFF & OVER 850 PEOPLE!!!]*

Cool, thanks. They're just a bit too loud in quiet musical context. Although now that I think about it more, I guess I could treat it like a standard recording and run a de-breath plugin on it too.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's an incredible jazz/fusion track from Christopher Rhyne, featuring Evolution Electric Guitar - Strawberry. I really love what he did with the chord progression and all the bass unison lines.

https://soundcloud.com/chris-rhyne-2/short-fuse

I was going to say that it really nails that 80's fusion sound, but that would be because he actually originally wrote the composition in the early 80's.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice! Can you say 'Return to Forever'? :mrgreen:


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 19, 2013)

The Group Buy still remains open as of now. 
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/


----------



## Ryan99 (Oct 19, 2013)

eDrummist @ Sat Oct 19 said:


> The Group Buy still remains open as of now.
> http://www.orangetreesamples.com/gb/



Well, what about keeping it open until the end of October? :wink:


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 19, 2013)

Ryan99 @ Sat Oct 19 said:


> eDrummist @ Sat Oct 19 said:
> 
> 
> > The Group Buy still remains open as of now.
> ...



Ha! It was just a little extra time to give some folks who signed up for the Group Buy waiting on paychecks to be able to complete their transactions. It was just for this weekend. I spoke with Greg about it today and the ability to signup for the Group Buy and complete transaction will either be closed sometime tomorrow or Monday. 

But it was funny to watch a bunch of people "sneak" in and sign up and complete their purchases after Greg announced the end of the Group Buy! It originally ended, I think, at 857 and then suddenly within a couple hours or so of that post around 20 people signed up and completed purchases. I started changing my posts at a couple of forums on the final count, but finally gave up on updated the number after a while! We're now at 900 people in the Group Buy -- that ended days ago.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 20, 2013)

THE GROUP BUY WILL BE SHUT DOWN TODAY (Monday, October 21, 2013)

Okay, I checked in with Greg. Orange Tree Samples Group Buy registration form and ability to buy libraries at 50% off will be shut down sometime tomorrow. So, if you've registered for the Group Buy and have yet to complete your purchase, I'd strongly recommend that you complete your purchase as soon as possible. 

For those who haven't registered for the Group Buy, feel free to keep trying, but be aware that the window to get in will close Monday, so I'd suggest if you're able to register for the Group Buy that you complete your order immediately as once the e-commerce system is modified it will no be longer possible to get the 50% Group Buy discount.


----------



## MrCambiata (Oct 22, 2013)

So, I finally downloaded the Rosewood grand piano. I compared it with the True Keys American Grand - of course regarding the playability only, as one is a Yamaha and the other a Steinway. 
Well, while the True Keys is indeed a meticulously sampled grand piano, the realism of the Rosewood is really a step ahead. The reason is due to the way the pedal reacts (gradually releasing the notes and not just half pedal) + how repetition notes function. True keys does have sampled sympathetic resonance but I can't hear its advantage over the modeled one during normal playing.


----------



## HardyP (Oct 22, 2013)

MrCambiata @ 2013-10-22 said:


> So, I finally downloaded the Rosewood grand piano [...] the realism of the Rosewood is really a step ahead. The reason is due to the way the pedal reacts (gradually releasing the notes and not just half pedal) + how repetition notes function.


I can second that - you can feel, how much passion has been brought into building the piano with all its little details. The noise build-up when playing many notes and holding the sustain pedal is immense, admittedly! Also sympathetic resonance is too loud, IMHO. But it can be fine tuned with the "Levels" section, so it´s no show-stopper. Maybe just an area for improvement, that the initial settings out of the box should be more gentle on this.


----------

